# on the weekend



## mateo19

Dzień dobry!

I would like to know how to say "on the weekend".

For example, "what do you usually do on the weekend?"
-Co zwykle robisz [] weekend?

Or how about, "what are you planning on doing this weekend?"
-Co zamierzasz robić w ten/tym weekend(u)?

Thank you in advance for any and all help.


----------



## cherry22

Co zwykle robisz w weekend? Co porabiasz na weekendzie? More informal one, I think. This is what a very good friend of mine says. 

Co zamierzasz robić w ten weekend / na weekendzie.


----------



## dreamlike

I agree with cherry. I rarely hear people say "na weekendzie", though.


----------



## LilianaB

Co zazwyczaj robisz w weekend? Co robisz w ten weekend or co zamierzasz robic w ten weekend.


----------



## Stan Jan

I'm pushing 30 and have *never* heard "na weekendzie". More so: "w weekend", "podczas weekendu". You normally don't say "w tym weekendzie", but "w ten weekend".


----------



## dreamlike

Stan Jan said:


> I'm pushing 30 and have *never* heard "na weekendzie". More so: "w weekend", "podczas weekendu". You normally don't say "w tym weekendzie", but "w ten weekend".



Are you inferring that it does not exist? It's very informal language and therefore it's used mostly by the youth of today (although it would not be very uncommon to hear some grown-ups say it). As I said, though, I hear it on rare occasion.


----------



## LilianaB

I have never heard it, by I am one generation up from you, Dreamlike, and have not been to Poland for over twenty years.
Is it regional or just something students would use?


----------



## dreamlike

The google search has led me to believe that it's used nationwide - there are quite a few results for "na weekendzie". I think you would be most likely to hear it coming from the mouth of some young people, but I think grown-ups might use it, too.


----------



## LilianaB

Ok. Thank you.


----------



## kknd

i also never encountered _na weekendzie_ so far; maybe it's deformed form of _na weekend_, for example _przygotować coś na weekend_ (cf. _w weekend_)… probably it was made after constructions similar to _na zakręcie_, _na pięcie_.


----------



## dreamlike

(1) Odezwę się do ciebie na weekendzie. (2) No, możemy gdzieś wyjść do baru na weekendzie. (3) Na weekendzie to ogarnę.  (4) Co robisz na weekendzie? 

These are the usages I hear every so often. Frankly, it comes as a bit of surprise to me that most of you have never heard of it. Does that ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## kknd

shortly: nay… it must be quite new thing.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, kknd, you made it clear that you have never heard of it in your previous post  I was curious to know whether it sounds familiar to other foreros. 

http://zapytaj.onet.pl/jaityweekent...9752943,Co_bedziecie_robic_na_weekendzie.html
http://www.lastfm.pl/group/W+koncu+weekend.+Zajebie+sie+jak+titanic+%3C3/forum/214891/_/660884
http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,87604,126077181,126077181,Co_robiliscie_na_weekendzie_.html
http://tablica.pl/oferta/praca-na-weekendzie-IDOIWf.html


----------



## LilianaB

The first two posts related to your links would require translation. I don't understand a word. My point is, they are probably not written in standard Polish.


----------



## dreamlike

"Na weekendzie" is certainly not standard Polish (it's highly informal, and I'm sure a lot of people consider it a mistake) - as for the posts you're referring to, they were not written in decent Polish, that's true.


----------



## dn88

I'm sure I've heard "na weekendzie", and probably used it too. It doesn't sound odd to me, I would avoid it in formal contexts though.


----------



## dreamlike

That makes two of us, dn88


----------

